# So…. About that….



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

As some of you know, I’ve been “nesting” waiting on my budgie breeder to have her chicks hatch out (they did, and they are a pack of cute, blue gremlins!)

I was all set to pick a couple and take them home in 8-10 weeks.

Well….she also breeds Linnies. Until earlier this month, I’d never even heard of these birds. 
After scouring the entire Internet for details on them, I made the call…my reservation is now for a single female 

The current clutch is due to start hatching in just a few days, so hopefully at least one of them is a little girl (reservations for boys were already full, but gender seems to be less of a driver on disposition with these birds than with others).

The budgies are adorable, but I just can’t get over the sweet disposition and face on the Linnies…

I plan on staying around, because I may add budgies someday (in a couple of years when I have a bigger house for an actual bird room) and I find this place really informative and interesting!

In the meantime, I’ve redone the cage to be much more horizontal on the perch front, since the Linnies are apparently feathered tree shrews


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations on your decision.
I hope when you bring your little girl home you'll be sure to share pictures and updates about her in our "Other Birds" section of the forum!*


----------

